# It's... the 2014 Extra Special Brewers Homebrew Competition



## Korev (6/1/14)

Hi All,

The styles included this year are Aussie: PA, IPA, Brown Ale, British: ESB, IPA, Brown Porter, American: PA, IPA, Brown Ale, and for the first time MEAD. Meads will be judged per the BJCP guidelines.

We have our Aussie Brown Ale style returning from last year and are introducing a new Australian IPA style that must ONLY use nominated Australian Hops.

Full details are in the flyer - esb2014 v1.2, 
Prizes are detailed in esb2014 prizes below, thanks to our Major Sponsor ESB Brewing Supplies.
The entry form will be uploaded on our website http://wp.me/p3dQUr-e nearer the closing date.

We NEED YOU to do YOUR duty and ENTER!! 

The competition will be registered with the BJCP, so all you BJCP Judges can get in some practice and some points. Those of you who would like to judge mead may need to brush up (see http://www.bjcp.org/mead.php. ) and get some practice in. Non BJCP judges and stewards are as always very welcome.



Mark your calendars!! Entries close: Saturday 5 July 2014 Judging: Saturday 12 July 2014.

Good Luck

P1 

View attachment esb2014 v1.2.pdf


View attachment esb2014 prizes.pdf


----------



## Yob (6/1/14)

Cant use Australian Cascade? :blink:

(ed... in the Australian IPA)


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

No - absolutely *NO Cascade* only the hops on the list. Brewers Code!!

P1


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

Brewers Code where do i find this

http://www.hops.com.au/products/cascade


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

Brewers Code = that the brewers who enter in the Aussie IPA category will only use the hop types as listed in the competition flyer i.e. do the right thing!

P1


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

well it's listed in hop's.com site your just being picky,Explain WHY NOT it's allowed..


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

No I reiterate that the Australian hops are to be per the flyer for the Australian IPA style. This is in order to differentiate it from American IPA which is also a category.

Please have a look at the Australian IPA guideline in the flyer.

P1


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

A variety of Cascade has been propagated in Tasmania, Australia. It has similar resultant characteristics to the US variety. The Tasmanian variety contains less myrcene oil and more humulene oil as well as other more minor differences.[4]

what to get techinical


----------



## Yob (6/1/14)

Weird.. Fair enough then, its your game, if I can ask the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

The reasoning is from a style point of view. There are lots of commercial Australian IPA that use American C hops (e.g. Cascade, Centennial, Chinook, Columbus ) and the style guidelines recognise this as an American IPA specific style. Which is a category that you can enter.

But, there are many new Australian varieties like Ella, Topaz, and Galaxy, to name a few, that can provide different flavours in beer e.g. citrus and/or tropical fruits. So the idea for the competition is to provide brewers the opportunity to experiment with these Australian hops in an IPA.

Hope this helps explain

Cheers
P1


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

Helga explain the breeding then...and remember how did hop rhizomes get here they where bought in from overseas B)

It's grown here when you will understand that..it can written Australian Cascade Only


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

Our focus on only certain types of Australian grown hops for the Australian IPA, as I have written above, is to provide a point of difference from the American IPA or English IPA styles.

American hops, like Cascade, or English hops, like Goldings or Fuggles even when grown in Australia, are catered for in American and English IPA styles respectively.

Cheers
P1


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

Gee..200years ago there was no hops in australia..how are hops breed..root stock bought here from where..I give up..all hops breed here are from imported stock's cross breeding and pollination including Australian cascade..there is no actual natural australian hop.and i dare you to prove it..and No New Zealand hops either....They're not Australian


----------



## law-of-ohms (6/1/14)

Can I use Australian hops, gown oversea's? like in NZ?


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

better ask the expert that won't allow australian grown hop.


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

I agree that hops are not indigenous to Australia. A debate on hops and breeding is probably best dealt with in a separate discussion.

As far as our competition in concerned, only the Australian grown hop varieties we have specified can be used when entering an Australian IPA.

P1


----------



## bradsbrew (6/1/14)

I like the idea of being limited to a specific set of hops. I am liking the results I am getting from Vic secret now after a couple of experiments. Good work on the style guideline. Do you have a commercial example? Something like the coopers celebration ale?

Cheers


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

law-of-ohms said:


> Can I use Australian hops, gown oversea's? like in NZ?



http://www.nzhops.co.nz. Does not have any of the competition specified hop varieties, so NZ grown hops would not be appropriate. 


P1


----------



## Pokey (6/1/14)

Is it too early to volunteer as a steward?
Pending a day pass from SWMBO


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I like the idea of being limited to a specific set of hops. I am liking the results I am getting from Vic secret now after a couple of experiments. Good work on the style guideline. Do you have a commercial example? Something like the coopers celebration ale?
> Cheers


Not had the Coopers. Bridge Road Brewers. Have single hop IPA for Galaxy, Summer, and Ella. Not tried them but might be an interesting starting point.

P1


----------



## Korev (6/1/14)

Pokey said:


> Is it too early to volunteer as a steward?
> Pending a day pass from SWMBO


Probably a tad early, we will send a shout out nearer the date, as a reminder.

P1


----------



## Yob (6/1/14)

so will I be marked down using Australian Cascade in an American style or is that permitted? 

as ive said, it's your game and Im happy to play by the rules, _IMO_ though there is a fair difference between US - AU and NZ Cascade.. I understand and take on board your explanation and to a degree I think that folks _should_ play more with our AU hops, some of them are a delight.. but to rule out an Aus IPA of Topaz Cascade and Summer is a bit of a crime.. Cascade in combination with other AU hops is delightful..

anyway, looking forward to the comp, factoring in a brewday for it.

:chug:


----------



## kevo (6/1/14)

Hey DU99 - related, are you, to Yoda?


----------



## DU99 (6/1/14)

related to some big brewer in SA might be the go


----------



## manticle (6/1/14)

DU99 said:


> better ask the expert that won't allow australian grown hop.


Not needed DU99. The rules of the comp have been decided by the comp organisers which should be enough. You've asked and been given the answer. Accept the rules and enter or don't.

Your posts are not normally aggressive. Please keep it that way. Respect the rules as oultined and move on from the topic.

I'm not suggesting it's not an interesting topic for discussion but start another thread - don't clutter up this one.

Cheers.


----------



## barls (6/1/14)

I'll be there guys so long as the wife doesn't spring something on me again. But definately will be entering


----------



## boonchu (7/1/14)

I'm in and hope to be there for the judging as well.


----------



## law-of-ohms (7/1/14)

I found this list of Australian grown hops.

I understand that Cascade is banned. But are there others from this this I should not be using for the OzIPA ?

(Serious question, not yanking chains)


----------



## Yob (7/1/14)

he's going to say only those on the list are permitted..

Cant say I agree with the reasoning given, such that it is, especially since yeast is open slather but hay, I didnt organize it so I dont have to 

Pretty sure something fairly evil can be whipped up within the list of allowable hops.


----------



## law-of-ohms (7/1/14)

Sorry missed that, should RTFM next time..

Cluster
Ella
Galaxy
Helga
Pride of Ringwood
Summer
Super Pride
Sylvia
Topaz
Vic Secret

Are "IN"


----------



## Yob (7/1/14)

h34r: Sylvia?

Reasonably amusing typo..

http://www.hops.com.au/products/sylva


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/14)

How quickly did that come round again :blink:

Just to refresh, it it NSW residents only or open Nationwide?

Highly recommend, excellent comp. Hope to get down this year as well, Sydney digs (mate) permitting.


----------



## Josh (8/1/14)

Excellent stuff. I might have to try my hand at the Aussie IPA. I have a couple of the listed varieties on hand.

Also hoping to be available for stewarding pending family commitments.


----------



## Korev (8/1/14)

Bribie G said:


> How quickly did that come round again :blink:
> 
> Just to refresh, it it NSW residents only or open Nationwide?
> 
> Highly recommend, excellent comp. Hope to get down this year as well, Sydney digs (mate) permitting.


Nationwide as before, post/courier to The Brew Shop in good time before the closing date

Hope to see you at the judging

P1


----------



## Korev (8/1/14)

Yob said:


> h34r: Sylvia?
> 
> Reasonably amusing typo..
> 
> http://www.hops.com.au/products/sylva


Oops! Now fixed in pdf. Note no other changes made.

P1


----------



## MCHammo (8/1/14)

What a coincidence, I just put down an English Brown Porter last week  Will have to brew some more entries soon.

A quick question regarding the Aussie hops issue (again...):
I completely understand (and agree with) the restriction on the Aussie IPA hop varieties. Is there a reason that this does this does not also apply to the Aussie Pale and Brown ales as well?


----------



## Korev (8/1/14)

MCHammo said:


> What a coincidence, I just put down an English Brown Porter last week  Will have to brew some more entries soon.
> 
> A quick question regarding the Aussie hops issue (again...):
> I completely understand (and agree with) the restriction on the Aussie IPA hop varieties. Is there a reason that this does this does not also apply to the Aussie Pale and Brown ales as well?


We are following the published AABC 2013 Guidelines for the Aussie Pale, and the Aussie Brown is based on the same style guideline that we published last year.

We are a small home brew club and we look to do something different each year, this is our 7th comp. Last year along with a range of styles from the AABC list were - beers using Aussie Spices, Aussie Brown Ale, and Vintage Double Stout, this year Mead for the very first time, and the Aussie IPA. The only constant beer is ESB!

Cheers
P1


----------



## Barry (8/1/14)

Aussie Pale Ale historically uses POR hops. The style guideline is based on Coopers Sparkling Ale.
The Aussie Brown Ale will need a Australian hop character overall regardless of the hops used. So using Australian developed hops would be the best way to gain the aroma and flavour needed.
As stated before the idea of the Aussie IPA in the comp was to encourage brewers to experiment with the hops that have been developed by Australian hop growers. Any final official definition/description of an Aussie IPA in home brewing would be in the hands of the AABC committee/delegates. This doesn't stop anyone brewing any beer with whatever hops, grains, or yeast they want to use. However the ESB needs some boundaries so that the entries can be judged in some meaningful manner.
So enjoy brewing something new or your old favourites and enter them into the Comp if you want.


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

Barry said:


> hops that have been developed by Australian hop growers


cough.. Cluster is permitted.. its about as Australian as the Liberty Bell or the Eiffel Tower 

http://beerlegends.com/cluster-hops


----------



## mosto (8/1/14)

Honestly, if you don't like the conditions of entry...don't enter, it really is that simple. Waffling on about it serves no purpose that I can see.


----------



## tiprya (8/1/14)

I agree, all style guidelines are arbitrary so they can be judged, if you don't like the guidelines for a style, don't enter a beer in that style.

There's another thread for discussing what an Australian IPA style should involve.

Looking forward to the comp, will enter a few beers, great to get some feedback.


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

I didnt say anything about the conditions of entry.. Im perfectly OK with the ones listed.. but...

He said in his post "*hops that have been developed by Australian hop growers*"

that being the case Cluster, like Cascade as one not developed here, should not be permitted.. according to what he/they have said..

_meh!!.. whateves man_,

good beer can be made from those listed with or without Cluster or Cascade..


----------



## Barry (8/1/14)

It is true that that Cluster is an American hop. However it was probably the main/a main bittering and often flavouring hop used in many ales and lagers brewed in Australia from the late 19th century to the mid 20th century when it was replaced with the "newly" developed POR. It is still the hop used in XXXX. If you try to recreate beers from Australia's past you will most likely need to use Cluster. It has a long and significant association with Australian brewing. However you can argue that it is different from the other hops listed and that is true. Cascade does not meet the Australian criteria in any sense. Any hop variety will be different depending on the region in which it is grown.
This is not national listed style requirement, just a boundary set for a club competition for one year.


----------



## Korev (13/1/14)

Hi All,

Prize details updated http://esbcomp.wordpress.com/

P1


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/14)

Entry forms available yet?


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (30/4/14)

Might be a dumb question but is it possible to enter into this NSW comp as a Victorian? Never entered a comp so not sure what the go is in regard to postage of beer etc.


----------



## mckenry (30/4/14)

nathanvonbeerenstein said:


> Might be a dumb question but is it possible to enter into this NSW comp as a Victorian? Never entered a comp so not sure what the go is in regard to postage of beer etc.


Sorry, No mexicans.


----------



## Korev (30/4/14)

nathanvonbeerenstein said:


> Might be a dumb question but is it possible to enter into this NSW comp as a Victorian? Never entered a comp so not sure what the go is in regard to postage of beer etc.


Yes of course you can enter, the competition is open to all. I am not sure about posting beer other than making sure it is well packed. We have, in previous years, had entries from Qld and intra state NSW so it should be possible.

Good luck

P1


----------



## Korev (30/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Entry forms available yet?


Hi Bribie,

Thanks for the prompt, I will upload this years forms directly.

P1


----------



## Korev (3/5/14)

Korev said:


> Hi Bribie,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt, I will upload this years forms directly.
> 
> P1




Entry Forms are now available at http://esbcomp.wordpress.com/ where full details of the competition are available and as below

P1 

View attachment 2014 ESB Comp Entry Form v1.pdf


----------



## geneabovill (3/5/14)

So there are only rules for the Aussie beers? A vanilla porter would be acceptable, no?


----------



## Korev (4/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> So there are only rules for the Aussie beers? A vanilla porter would be acceptable, no?


To clarify the only permitted styles for our competition are per the entry criteria, see the first post in this thread.

So a Vanilla Porter would not be accepted or judged.

Cheers
P1


----------



## mkstalen (27/5/14)

I understand that the Aussie IPA (A) must only use the Australian hops specified.

However, may I enter an American Pale Ale (7.1) which includes Aussie hops on that list, along with some American hops? Or alternatively and Aussie Pale Ale (6.5) which has both Aussie and American hops?

Thanks.


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/14)

The three groups are Aussie, American, UK.

As I read the rules, only the Aussie IPA has to have exclusively Aussie Hops.

So you can put whatever you like in the others as long as they comply with BJCP style guidelines.

For example many UK breweries are now using a dash of US hops and I'd guess something like NZ Motueka would go well in many APAs. So for the others apart from the IPA the hops don't _have _to be country specific.


----------



## Korev (29/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> The three groups are Aussie, American, UK.
> 
> As I read the rules, only the Aussie IPA has to have exclusively Aussie Hops.
> 
> ...


Bribie G has made the correct interpretation

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Barry (30/5/14)

Good Day
If you are interested in judging and/or stewarding in the ESB comp, please PM Korev so he can organise the judging for the day.
Judging will at ESB Lorraine St Peakhurst (most likely) on Saturday 12th July. Usually starts at 8.30 am for 9 am start for judging. Pizza lunch provided.
See you there.


----------



## Barry (30/5/14)

CORRECTION: Please PM me, Korev might have internet connection problems over the next few weeks.
So if you want be involved send me your details, it will be much appreciated.


----------



## Barry (12/6/14)

Bump. Please if can judge/steward on the day (or part of the day)PM me.


----------



## Barry (25/6/14)

Just a reminder, entries due at The Brew Shop, Peakhurst, on or before Saturday 5th July.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/14)

Posting mine tomorrow.

Any spots for stewards or (non BJCP qualified) judges on the Saturday?

If Allah spares me I'll be there - visiting a Sydney buddy on that exact weekend. PM if interested.

Mike

edit: just bothered to read your post. will PM hahaha


----------



## waggastew (25/6/14)

Posted two entries today. Gotta love the illusion of Express Post at Oz Post. $1 extra for 'express delivery'.......


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (26/6/14)

Sent mine off today. This'll be my first comp entry, sent in one of my better American Pale's, so can't wait for some feedback!


----------



## mosto (2/7/14)

Sent mine away today. Looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## Barry (4/7/14)

Just a reminder that the entries must be in at The Brew Shop Peakhurst before 4 pm Saturday, tomorrow.
If you wish to judge/steward please PM me if you haven't already. It will at ESB Lorraine St Peakhurst, hoping to start at 9 am. Coffee/tea biscuits supplied, pizza lunch, significant appreciation will be given.


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/14)

What's the nearest train station to Lorraine St, much of a walk?


----------



## Pokey (4/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> What's the nearest train station to Lorraine St, much of a walk?


Either Mortdale or Riverwood. Probably a 20 minute walk from either.
There is a bus that goes near there though.


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/14)

No problem. 20 min walk there, 20 min stagger back 
I'll be bringing a non brewing mate but I expect he'll be fine for stewarding, glass washing, back rubs or whatever required.


----------



## MCHammo (5/7/14)

I reckon your best options are walking from Riverwood (2km) or Mortdale (2.7km), or jumping on a M91 bus from Hurstvillle/Padstow/Bankstown/Parramatta station with 600m walk (alight Henry Lawson Drive/Forest Rd intersection).

Is there anyone else coming by public transport?


----------



## Korev (13/7/14)

Hi Everyone,

Well it's a big thanks to ESB Brewing Supplies for providing the judging venue yesterday. Unfortunately the aircon seemed to be out of action!

So it's an even bigger thanks to those brave souls who judged and stewarded, the 89 entries (including 12 meads), yesterday

And the winners are ... in the attached file

Thanks to all of you who entered, score sheets and gift certificates, as appropriate, will be mailed next week.

Cheers

P1 

View attachment 140713 ESB 2014 Comp Results.pdf


----------



## christopher.whitten (13/7/14)

Huge thank you to ESB, P1 and Barry for their organisation and coordination, and to the judges/stewards who gave up their time to freeze their butts off!

Congrats to all placegetters!

Chris


----------



## barls (13/7/14)

wahoo third in meads.
id ike to that the two who struggled through the many and varied version that were presented


----------



## HalfWit (13/7/14)

A big thanks to all involved, really appreciated! My Brew Shop shopping basket is filling quickly.


----------



## mckenry (13/7/14)

Thanks to all involved. 
Can I ask how the 1st 2nd 3rd works?

For example - Colin Batt (congrats all round Colin) won 1st place in the American Brown class with 42.5.
I assume Andrew Hammond won the American Pale Ale class and
Barry Cranston won the American IPA class. 
Why is Matt Starr included? Did he come 2nd in American Pale Ale and equal third overall in the American Group?

I find it strange that one from each class could make up 1st 2nd 3rd? Or is it that simple, that the highest 3 scoring beers are the place getters is that group?
So, please dont get me wrong - I have a $50 voucher coming my way  I just wonder if there could have been (e.g. English class) someone sitting on 40.0 and someone else on 39.5, between Damian Casey and Cameron James, but they brewed Brown Porters, so dont get a look in, for the English group at all?

Edit - what is the significance of Cameron James being in black and bold?


----------



## Korev (13/7/14)

Ok to answer your questions

On the sheet there are 3 columns for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd and there are 4 rows for each of the competition groupings A B C and D

So using Group B American as an example Colin was first, Andrew was second and Barry and Matt tied for third. Similarly read left to right for the other groups A, C and D for scores and placings.

As for Cameron and font colours it looks fine on my screen!

Hope this explanation helps

P1




mckenry said:


> Thanks to all involved.
> Can I ask how the 1st 2nd 3rd works?
> 
> For example - Colin Batt (congrats all round Colin) won 1st place in the American Brown class with 42.5.
> ...


----------



## MCHammo (13/7/14)

barls said:


> wahoo third in meads.
> id ike to that the two who struggled through the many and varied version that were presented


Barls, sounds like you've had too much mead today. I echo what I think are your sentiments: Congratulations to everyone that came out and made it through a long, freezing morning of judging. Massive thanks to Barry and P1 for organising everything.

Congratulations also to all fellow prize winners. Unexpected first in APAs! I tasted a few AIPAs which I reckon would have bested me if entered as APAs.

As for the colours - it seems to me that Cameron James is written in black font, as is Greg Lee's score (. Also, the text in the Group column is not showing up for Group B? That's all minor stuff anyway. Thanks for getting some preliminary results out so quickly!


----------



## mckenry (13/7/14)

Korev said:


> Ok to answer your questions
> 
> On the sheet there are 3 columns for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd and there are 4 rows for each of the competition groupings A B C and D
> 
> ...


Thanks Korev, but not really.
I want to know if its possible that there could be multiple American Brown Ales between Colin Batt's first in American Brown at 42.5 and Andrew Hammonds American Pale at 41.0. i.e. did it have to be best in each category gets a place in the class?


----------



## Korev (13/7/14)

mckenry said:


> Thanks Korev, but not really.
> I want to know if its possible that there could be multiple American Brown Ales between Colin Batt's first in American Brown at 42.5 and Andrew Hammonds American Pale at 41.0. i.e. did it have to be best in each category gets a place in the class?



Ah hopefully with you now - No - as all the Americans were in a group together so the highest scores across the whole grouping of APA, AIPA, ABA become 1st 2nd 3rd etc per the Competition Entry details.

P1


----------



## Korev (13/7/14)

MCHammo said:


> Barls, sounds like you've had too much mead today. I echo what I think are your sentiments: Congratulations to everyone that came out and made it through a long, freezing morning of judging. Massive thanks to Barry and P1 for organising everything.
> 
> Congratulations also to all fellow prize winners. Unexpected first in APAs! I tasted a few AIPAs which I reckon would have bested me if entered as APAs.
> 
> As for the colours - it seems to me that Cameron James is written in black font, as is Greg Lee's score (. Also, the text in the Group column is not showing up for Group B? That's all minor stuff anyway. Thanks for getting some preliminary results out so quickly!


Thanks for that yes the Group B should be labelled - B American.

P1


----------



## mckenry (13/7/14)

Korev said:


> Ah hopefully with you now - No - as all the Americans were in a group together so the highest scores across the whole grouping of APA, AIPA, ABA become 1st 2nd 3rd etc per the Competition Entry details.
> 
> P1


OK cool. Thanks for that. Great to see then that nearly all styles picked up a gong! Any entries at all for Aussie Brown?


----------



## Korev (13/7/14)

mckenry said:


> OK cool. Thanks for that. Great to see then that nearly all styles picked up a gong! Any entries at all for Aussie Brown?


3


----------



## Greg Lee (14/7/14)

Woohoo, 1st and 3rd in the Aussie Ales - not super high scores, would have got jack if all the ales were grouped together, but I'll take in nonetheless...

One day, when I'm not carting kids all over the countryside (and when its less than a 3 1/2 hour drive each way) I will get to one of these comps to help out for a change!

Thanks Gentlemen.

Cheers!


----------



## Mattwa (14/7/14)

Yeehaa! 3rd place in my first ever comp!

Feels like gold!

Thanks to the organisers and judges. Cheers!


----------



## mckenry (15/7/14)

Quick question if any of the judges are reading this.

My Aussie PA was marked down and comments were along the lines "a hint of banana" and "banana and pear" in the aroma section. In the Flavour section "light malt sweetness and banana character" and "nice malt bitterness with a slight banana ester" then in the overall impression "banana profile detracts from overall flavour" and "watch fermentation temps as high temp can produce banana"

Please dont take this as sour grapes as I won a $50 voucher, so stoked. Just interested in whether or not I have the right guideliness to work from? It seems from the below I got it as it should be.

I brewed it this way because of this: from here page 35
Flavour:
Medium to high fruitiness, often pear-like. Supported by light, bready pale malt flavour. Caramel malt
flavours out of style. Banana ester from high fermentation temperature may be noticed, but should not dominate...


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/14)

Absolutely brilliant comp to enter for all Sydney and NSW brewers, it's really the de facto "Sydney Comp" along the lines of the BABBs comp being the "Brisbane Comp" for a good tryout for the State.

Of course ESB is open to all but that doesn't detract one iota from its usefulness to locals as well.

Mate and I arrived too late due to trackwork on the Illawarra line that put us an hour late, and ended up there on a meandering bus, but had some samples from the return jugs. I took the opportunity of walking a few blocks to the ESB shop front and stocked up on hops and stuff. Then we found a pub and got stuck into the Reschs, cab to Mortdale and got stuck into the Reschs.. then I seem to remember a curry then..... :lol:

Great show guys, will set off earlier next time :beerbang:


----------



## barls (15/7/14)

missed you there bribie. which one were you?


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (15/7/14)

Geez, talk about a quick turnaround, came home to my results in the mail today!

Pretty happy overall, right where I thought I was and brilliant feedback that will help heaps with the next one! Much appreciated guys, the level of detail and hints and tips on how to improve were brilliant.


----------



## brettles4 (15/7/14)

Thanks to ESB and all the judges. My first comp and I feel I got what I deserved score wise. Back to the drawing board. Also, good to meet you Bribie. I was the dish washer.


----------



## Pokey (15/7/14)

I'm thinking that the judges missed out on socialising now.
On the good side got my score sheets today. 
Thanks P1 and Barry and the sponsors.


----------



## Colbatt (16/7/14)

Thanks very much to ESB, judges, stewards and all involved. I'm ultra chuffed to have done so well - way beyond my expectations!!
Cheers
Col


Korev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well it's a big thanks to ESB Brewing Supplies for providing the judging venue yesterday. Unfortunately the aircon seemed to be out of action!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (16/7/14)

barls said:


> missed you there bribie. which one were you?


The pissed one 

Old dude with clipper cut and red polo. We were going to come back for a social session but took a wrong turn and ended up in the Peakhurst Inn instead. :chug:


----------



## HalfWit (17/7/14)

I got a 1st place outright and a second place shared between three people and received a voucher for $150. So everyone who came second received $50, instead of splitting it. That is very generous by the guys at ESB. The judges feedback was excellent also, cheers guys.


----------



## barls (17/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> The pissed one
> 
> Old dude with clipper cut and red polo. We were going to come back for a social session but took a wrong turn and ended up in the Peakhurst Inn instead. :chug:


must of had my head down judging mate. see you at states


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/14)

Finally someone caught a shot of Clark Kent on his way out to get changed for an urgent assignment B)
Tell me that's you, Barls.


----------



## barls (19/7/14)

nope im in the grey in the back of the pic.


----------



## MCHammo (19/7/14)

You did manage to pick barls's apprentice/accomplice for the day though, Bribie.


----------

